# U.K. RECIPES!



## kc5tpy (Aug 1, 2015)

Ok folks.  This is the thread where you post recipes.  If you have questions please start a new thread on the Group page, naming the recipe or ask by PM.  Things like where do I find; what can I substitute?  

We want to keep this strictly for recipes.  If we don't keep it that way folks will have to troll through 547 pages to find something they are looking for.  No discussion please.  Just the recipe. You can add where to find ingredients if necessary and then the method.  Pictures obviously allowed!  Clean and to the point.  This thread will be posted on our new "sticky".  This needs to be information only.  Everyone is invited to contribute.  Can't wait to read 'em guys.  If you tasted something at the smoking weekend that you liked, PM the person and ask them to post here.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello.  I thought some of you might want to try this.  These are what would normally be served at a south Tx. BBQ.  Each family has their own recipe.  This is how I cook mine. I often add Red Chili Flakes to kick it up if you like that sort of food.  These are pretty mild. Play with the ingredients and make it your own.  Thanks for looking.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

TEXAS STYLE PINTO BEANS

INGREDIENTS:

454g. - DRIED PINTO BEANS

6 or 8 - SLICES SMOKED STREAKY BACON  (OR SAME AMOUNT OF SALT PORK)

1/2 med. - ONION – CHOPPED

1 lg. CLOVES - GARLIC – MINCED

1 tsp. – SALT

1/2 tsp. - BLACK PEPPER

1/2 tsp. - GROUND CUMIN

1 tbs. - SALSA (OR 1/2 JALAPENO - CHOPPED) – OPTIONAL

1/2 tbs. - MILD CHILI POWDER

1/2 tsp. CELERY SALT

1/2 tsp. DRIED OREGANO

METHOD:

WASH BEANS WELL.  PLACE BEANS IN LARGE POT AND COVER WITH 2 INCHES TAP WATER.  SOAK FOR 6 TO 8 HOURS.  DRAIN AND RINSE BEANS.  IN LARGE POT FRY BACON (OR SALT PORK) UNTIL ALMOST COOKED.  ADD ONION AND GARLIC AND STIR FRY TILL ONION IS CLEAR.  ADD BEANS AND REMAINING INGREDIENTS.  COVER WITH 1 INCH OF WATER (DISTILLED WATER COOKS BEANS FASTER).  STIR WELL.  BRING TO RAPID BOIL.  REDUCE HEAT, STIR WELL, COVER AND SIMMER STIR EVERY 10 TO 15 MINUTES UNTIL BEANS ARE TENDER.  YOU CAN REMOVE THE LID AND BRING TO A RAPID BOIL FOR THE LAST 10-15 MINS. OF COOKING TIME TO THICKEN THE BEANS SLIGHTLY.  CHECK FOR SEASONINGS.  SALT PORK GIVES A DIFFERENT TASTE TO BACON. I LIKE EITHER.


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello folks.  This thread will be of absolutely no interest to our U.S. members but I thought you folks might be interested.  I posted the Bean thread so this thread just must follow.  If you have done some reading on the site or visited the southern U.S. you may have heard of beans and corn bread.  Now corn bread ( for a southern country boy ) goes with all sorts of dishes and in some cases it is a MUST HAVE.  Stews and corn bread, gumbo and corn bread, black eyed peas and corn bread, the afore mentioned beans and corn bread, cold corn bread in the morning with buttermilk poured on, cold,sliced then fried in butter corn bread.  deep fried corn bread batter cajun style ( called hush puppies ), etc., etc..  You can find cornmeal in shops or health food shops often labelled COARSE polenta.  You need the coarse.  If not you can't find it try SKYCO ( google it. it's a website for American foods here in the U.K. )  Now many folks in the States will use 1/2 cornmeal to 1/2 plain flour.  Makes the corn bread a little more "cake like" in texture.  Most folks chose the sugar option.  You can add cheese, jalapenos, sweet corn, green peppers and or any combination.  You just may need to add a little more milk, but should be a slightly thicker batter than yorkshires.  Don't let the batter sit with this recipe.  Mix it and straight into the hot pan.  Some folks say let it sit, but they add more milk.  This is how I like mine.  It has a more shortbread texture.  The same recipe is easily adaptable.  Thanks for looking.

Danny
CORNBREAD​INGREDIENTS:

1-1/2 c. – CORNMEAL

1/2 c. - PLAIN FLOUR

2 tsp. - BAKING POWDER

1/2 tsp. – SALT

10 fl.oz. – MILK

1 - EGG – BEATEN

2 fl.oz. - VEGETABLE OIL - LARD OR BACON FAT WORKS WELL

1 tbs - SUGAR – OPTIONAL

VEGTABLE OIL FOR COOKING PAN

METHOD:

PREHEAT OVEN TO 425 DEGREES F.  USE A 23-24cm ROUND PAN OR A 12CM. X 12CM. SQUARE PAN.  ADD JUST A BIT OF OIL TO THE PAN AND PLACE IN OVEN TO HEAT UP WHILE PREPARING CORNBREAD BATTER.  JUST LIKE MAKING YORKSHIRES.  COMBINE ALL INGREDIENTS INTO BOWL AND STIR JUST ENOUGH  TO MIX WELL.  DON'T BEAT IT OR THE CORNBREAD WILL BE TUFF.  POUR OFF THE EXCESS OIL IN THE HOT PAN AND THEN IMEDIATELY ADD THE CORNBREAD BATTER, AND SPREAD EVENLY.  IMEDIATELY BACK IN TO HOT OVEN.  BAKE 20 TO 25 MINUTES OR UNTIL LIGHTLY BROWNED AND A KNIFE PIERCING THE CENTERE COMES OUT CLEAN.


----------



## gav iscon (Aug 3, 2015)

*Andouille Sausage*

From The Sausage Book by Paul Peacock     (A good book on believe it or not...Sausage)

1kg pork shoulder

10 chopped garlic cloves

200g pork fat

200g tripe

20g salt

20 cracked black peppercorns

20g cayenne pepper

2 meters of beef casings soaked for 2 hours and washed inside and out

Roughly grind pork

Grind tripe finely

Mix meat with the dry ingredients

Stuff into casings

Hot smoke for 3 - 4 hrs

Tip try adding 2 table spoons of honey to the mix.


----------



## steve johnson (Aug 3, 2015)

BARBECUE RUB

Makes around 1.1/2 cups

1/2 cup light brown sugar, dried (see note)

1/3 cup kosher salt

1/4 cup paprika

1 tablespoon chilli powder

2 teaspoons garlic powder

1 teaspoon sugar in the raw

1 teaspoon onion powder

1 teaspoon black pepper

1 teaspoon dried basil

1/2 teaspoon ground cumin

1/2 teaspoon tumeric

 combine all ingredients in food processor fitted with a metal blade process for 15 seconds

keeps for 6 month in airtight container

note brown sugar can dried over night spread out on a baking sheet.or preheat oven to 200 F turn off then place sugar in oven for 10 mins


----------



## smokewood (Aug 3, 2015)

As previously seen at the Smoking Weekend:

Planked Salmon with an Italian Seasoning Dressing

You will need a plank of your flavour I personally prefer Western Red Cedar 

Salmon Fillet

Olive Oil

Italian Seasoning ( a mixture of Oregano, Basil, Thyme, Rosemary)

Garlic 

Pepper

Salt

Soak your plank for a couple of hours prior to using in water.  I personally prefer Apple Juice.

Mix the above ingredients together and marinade the salmon in it for a couple of hours.

Place your salmon on the plank and cook using the direct or indirect method.

You will need a spray bottle with water in it to douse the occasional flare up during cooking as the plank will char and could catch fire.

Cooking times vary depending on temperature & which cooking method used.

   













Salmon on a plank1.jpg



__ smokewood
__ Aug 3, 2015


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 5, 2015)

Did you think the Sugar in the Coke and Apple caused the fire or just the Q too hot?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 6, 2015)

There was a Request in another post for Smoked Kielbasa...My hertitage is 100% Polish, I am a second generation American. In my family as soon as you got off the Bottle, they would put a hunk of Kielbasa in your hand to gnaw on. All of the older generations of my family made their own Kielbasa. Unfortunately, by the time I became interested in making Kielbasa, my Grandfather's had passed and my Dad and Uncles had forgotten or lost the recipe. In any event after joining SMF I met a new member, Shannon127, a guy of similar Polish heritage and lived just a few blocks from me. He was happy to mentor me and gave me, and later posted, his families recipe. This was as good if not better than anything I had growing up...So here you go my Friends! The recipe in all Metric Measurements and a link to Shannon's in depth " How To " on making the ONLY Smoked Kielbasa I will ever eat again...Super simple but spot on and delicious!...Enjoy...JJ

Kielbasa MeatsGr/KgActualRatiopork (picnic 75%)10001800.01.8Kosher Salt1730.61.8Cure #12.254.11.8Cracked Black Pepper23.61.8Minced Garlic59.01.8cold water115207.0
1.8

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129813/kielbasa-start-to-finish-for-chef-jimmy


----------



## gaz edwards (Aug 13, 2015)

Morning all (just)

Just thought I would pop this on - raspberry & chilli ribs I've done these a few times and absolutely love it. Just the right amount of sweet and spice for me

Rub..

Brown Sugar

Paprika

Chilli Powder

Garlic Powder

Cayenne

Onion Powder

Salt

Pepper

Cumin

Mustard Powder

Sauce..

400ml bottle ketchup
300ml raspberry jam (seedless)
100g fresh raspberries
100ml honey
200ml pickle juice
2 tablespoons English mustard
55g brown sugar (or molasses)
300ml red wine vinegar
1 tablespoon chilli flakes
1 tablespoon dried minced onion granules
2 teaspoons garlic granules
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper powder
Ground black pepper to taste













WP_20150809_15_41_53_Pro.jpg



__ gaz edwards
__ Aug 13, 2015


















WP_20150809_17_51_38_Pro.jpg



__ gaz edwards
__ Aug 13, 2015


----------



## bobbobbbq (Aug 14, 2015)

They look fantastic buddy. 
I'm going to give them a go ASAP. 
 Happy smoking. 
Bob


----------

